# MTB: Nass (Stone Road): 6/16, 6 pm



## Greg (Jun 15, 2009)

Nass (maybe out of Stone), Nepaug or Brooksvale? Might even consider the WH Rez.


----------



## Trev (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm 50/50 depends on situation with the kids...  eager and willing however 

I am soo tempted to roll back to the old pedals...  lol.. I know I shouldn't and in the near future these will be better for me.. but man.. I feel like I lost a ton of forward movement by upping up the foot gear..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 15, 2009)

I might be in for this as well.  Need to check the wife's schedule.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2009)

Trev said:


> I am soo tempted to roll back to the old pedals...  lol.. I know I shouldn't and in the near future these will be better for me.. but man.. I feel like I lost a ton of forward movement by upping up the foot gear..



If your not feeling th clipless give a good set of platform and some grippy shoes a try. After tears on clipless I switched to platforms last season and love it. I am buying some FiveTen impact shoes this week (very grippy soles). These are the same shoes Grassi has. For some good inexpensive pedals take a look at the Wellgo MG-1's, I use them and love em


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> These are the same shoes Grassi has.



And they have snake skin on them...  :lol:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> And they have snake skin on them...  :lol:



Only the cool Sam Hill version you have. I think I am going to get the basic black ones


----------



## Trev (Jun 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> If your not feeling th clipless give a good set of platform and some grippy shoes a try. After tears on clipless I switched to platforms last season and love it. I am buying some FiveTen impact shoes this week (very grippy soles). These are the same shoes Grassi has. For some good inexpensive pedals take a look at the Wellgo MG-1's, I use them and love em



Well, I am not going to let my first day out on them determine my course...  unless it was much worse than it was....

So, I'll see how the next few rides go...  and pray to god I don't fall in my right hip/ass for the next couple rides either.. omg.. pain...  rofl..


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2009)

Trev, give them a chance and ride trails you are familiar with to get us to them and build confidence with them. Don't let yesterday on a new trail decide it for you, hell I was even unclipping in some of the sketchy areas.

That being said,last night I ordered a pair of flats to try out to see if I am missing anything.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 15, 2009)

*Sam Hills*



MR. evil said:


> Only the cool Sam Hill version you have. I think I am going to get the basic black ones



the Sam Hills were what i was wearing the other day.  you can barely tell the snake skin on them after u get a little mud/dirt on them.

i do remember my first ride with them being a little stiff.  after a couple more rides they broke in and are super comfy now.  great shoes.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 15, 2009)

Trev said:


> I'm 50/50 depends on situation with the kids...  eager and willing however
> 
> I am soo tempted to roll back to the old pedals...  lol.. I know I shouldn't and in the near future these will be better for me.. but man.. I feel like I lost a ton of forward movement by upping up the foot gear..



Like Jeff said give em a chance Trev! I'm pretty much new to MTB'ing this year and have in the course of the last two months made the transition from platforms>spd's>smarty's. It is not an easy learning curve and can be painful at times but after riding with them for a while it's all starting to click and I am really beginning to appreciate them and be able to use them to my advantage.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2009)

Actually, tomorrow works better for me. Gonna do a ride out of Stone Road. Hit all the twisties on the East side, then hit the Devil's Kitchen. Probably return via the bypass or the FKC.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Hit all the twisties on the East side, then hit the Devil's Kitchen. Probably return via the bypass or the FKC.



Damn! I wish I could make that, I have really wanted to get back to the Kitchen for a while now. OH well, maybe next time.


----------



## Greg (Jun 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Damn! I wish I could make that, I have really wanted to get back to the Kitchen for a while now. OH well, maybe next time.



Haven't been through the kitchen since this ride:



Kinda greasy that morning to say the least...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Haven't been through the kitchen since this ride:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda greasy that morning to say the least...



Who is that stranger riding with you? He kind of looks familiar


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 15, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Who is that stranger riding with you? He kind of looks familiar



White shirt?  I believe that's Gary.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in for a 6pm ride out of Stone.  Who else is going to be there?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 15, 2009)

In.  What time do you think we will wrap up?  I promise I won't be sucking wind as bad as Sunday.  That wedding kicked my ass.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2009)

I might be sucking wind tomorrow.  I haven't ridden in almost a week!


----------



## 2knees (Jun 15, 2009)

you guys mind if the slow guy tags along?  havent been out in almost two weeks but i think i can swing tomorrow.

any chance you'll be going by the cave drop on this route?


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> In.  What time do you think we will wrap up?



Probably right about when it gets really dark. :razz:



2knees said:


> you guys mind if the slow guy tags along?  havent been out in almost two weeks but i think i can swing tomorrow.
> 
> any chance you'll be going by the cave drop on this route?



You're not that slow.

Cave man drop? Yes. Also those little table jumps and ladder roller thingies. We'll even take you up to the dirt jumps. Then onto the Devil's Kitchen.


----------



## Trev (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm out on a run for today, catch you guys later in the week.. 

Have a great ride!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> you guys mind if the slow guy tags along?  havent been out in almost two weeks but i think i can swing tomorrow.
> 
> any chance you'll be going by the cave drop on this route?





Greg said:


> Probably right about when it gets really dark. :razz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!  This is gonna be rad!


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll see you guys at 6pm


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2009)

Someone has to pack digital heat if we're taking Pat up to the dirt jumps...


----------



## Trev (Jun 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Someone has to pack digital heat if we're taking Pat up to the dirt jumps...




Yes, and focus on the bike's condition both before and after!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll try to remember my camcorder.  I'm not taking it on the whole ride, but I'll take it up to the dirt jumps.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'll try to remember my camcorder.  I'm not taking it on the whole ride, but I'll take it up to the dirt jumps.



dont worry about it.  I have my point and shoot in the car from the weekend.  i'll put together a little video but you guys just have to let me get ahead of you a few times.  easier said then done.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> dont worry about it.  I have my point and shoot in the car from the weekend.  i'll put together a little video but you guys just have to let me get ahead of you a few times.  easier said then done.



The point was to get video of you doing crazy stuff off the jumps...


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 16, 2009)

hmmm......think i might want in.  let u guys know in a little bit.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> hmmm......think i might want in.  let u guys know in a little bit.



Cool, let us know.

If you've never been, this is the Stone road parking area:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...noid=FNYxrnP4DffEt8c3DfLuuw&cbp=11,238.3,,0,5


----------



## Trev (Jun 16, 2009)

I sooo want to blow off my plans and join you guys 

Not happening though.. grrr..


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> I sooo want to blow off my plans and join you guys
> 
> Not happening though.. grrr..



I feel the same way :angry:

Make sure to gets lots of vid.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> I sooo want to blow off my plans and join you guys
> 
> Not happening though.. grrr..



Dude, I'm blowing off my daughter's birthday for this ride...

Seriously, today is her birthday.






We celebrated yesterday when we spent all day at the Bronx Zoo though...


----------



## powhunter (Jun 16, 2009)

Cant wait for this TR....Rip it up boys!!

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jun 16, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Cant wait for this TR....Rip it up boys!!
> 
> steveo




I'll give you the basic jist before hand.

Met up with some people.  We rode up some hills, and then some more hills, then we rode up a really big hill.  We then found a vertical wall to ride up and then rode up some more hills only to find that we came back to our cars without ever having gone downhill.......


:lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2009)

2knees said:


> I'll give you the basic jist before hand.
> 
> Met up with some people.  We rode up some hills, and then some more hills, then we rode up a really big hill.  We then found a vertical wall to ride up and then rode up some more hills only to find that we came back to our cars without ever having gone downhill.......
> 
> ...



More like: 

We ride 2 minutes to the dirt jumps. Pat tacos rim. Pat goes home and is posting on AZ by 7:15 pm.

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> More like:
> 
> We ride 2 minutes to the dirt jumps. Pat tacos rim. Pat goes home and is posting on AZ by 7:15 pm.
> 
> :lol:



Perfect! :lol:


----------



## sLoPeS (Jun 16, 2009)

staying local and about to head out the door and ride the Rez...

have a great ride guys, take pics/vid of Pat please!


----------

